# echar un polvo



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Me pregunto si 'echar un polvo' es una expresión entendible en todo el mundo hispanohablante (si tal cosa es posible).


----------



## Lurrezko

En mi zona es habitual. La expresión, digo.

Un saludo


----------



## totor

Mira, Lurrezko, en cuanto a ser habitual el acto, no me cabe la menor duda de que también lo es, y no sólo en tu zona sino (y esto sí que es posible) en todas las zonas habidas y por haber, en el mundo hispanohablante y fuera de él  .


----------



## Lurrezko

Pues fíjate que tengo la sensación de que era más habitual cuando yo era joven.

Un saludo


----------



## GinevraD

La primera vez que la oí fue con Serrat en "es mejor un polvo que un rapapolvo" y no la entendí. Pero en España (Valencia) una chica me dijo "estás hecha polvo" y lo entendí por el contexto - tenía gripe.


----------



## Peterdg

GinevraD said:


> La primera vez que la oí fue con Serrat en "es mejor un polvo que un rapapolvo" y no la entendí. Pero en España (Valencia) una chica me dijo "estás hecha polvo" y lo entendí por el contexto - tenía gripe.


Me temo que tiene poco que ver con la gripe (y tampoco con "estar hecho polvo").

Por lo menos, podemos concluir que la expresión no es conocida en todo el ámbito hispanohablante.


----------



## totor

Pues eso mismo le estaba diciendo yo, Peter.

'Estar hecho polvo' (además de la 'h') está muy lejos de 'echarse un polvo', Ginevra  .

¿Y tú de dónde eres?

Latinoamérica es muy grande…


----------



## Janis Joplin

En México no se usa esa expresión, aunque no dudo que algunos la entiendan.


----------



## totor

Eso es sobre todo lo que me interesa, Janis, que sea 'entendible'  .

Por ejemplo, ustedes, al igual que nosotros, usan 'coger', pero 'coger' es una palabra que en ese sentido no se entiende en otros países.


----------



## Janis Joplin

También usamos acostarse con X, eso puede entenderse en cualquier parte a menos que haya quien piense que la acostada es para dormir.


----------



## ukimix

Por aquí es muy conocida y usada.


----------



## swift

Hola, Totor. 

En *Costa Rica* se usa y se practica pero la locución verbal es “echar*se* un polvo”, con _echarse_ como pronominal.


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> Hola, Totor.
> 
> En *Costa Rica* se usa y se practica pero la locución verbal es “echar*se* un polvo”, con _echarse_ como pronominal.



  (me lo sacaste de la boca. Digo. No, no!)


----------



## Gabriel

swift said:


> Hola, Totor.
> 
> En *Costa Rica* se usa y se practica pero la locución verbal es “echar*se* un polvo”, con _echarse_ como pronominal.


También es así en tierras de Totor.


----------



## Xiscomx

Pues por aquí lo de 'echarse' nada de nada porque se corre el riesgo de dormirse en el 'asunto', y lo de 'echar un polvo'..., sí, pero lo dejamos más bien para los poco 'expertos' en las necesidades de la 'adversaria' y porque con la crisis no estamos para 'echar' ni eso; lo que aquí sí decimos y practicamos es «pegar un polvo» con todas las de la ley.

Lo curioso de la 'cosa' es que 'echar, echarse, pegar un polvo' son términos privativos  del macho, la hembra no suele expresarse así.

Otra curiosidad, ¿por qué será que siempre se usa el artículo indeterminado en la expresión?


----------



## ukimix

Aquí también es pronominal. Y si te va bien, puedes decir: "Me eché *el* polvo"


duvija said:


> (me lo sacaste de la boca. Digo. No, no!)



Uhhh!


----------



## Jonno

Xiscomx said:


> Lo curioso de la 'cosa' es que 'echar, echarse, pegar un polvo' son términos privativos del macho, la hembra no suele expresarse así.



Por aquí en el País Vasco no se usa con pegar, sólo con echar (y no en pronominal, lo normal sería "anoche eché/echamos un polvo"). Y no es privativo del macho. Seguramente haya variaciones de uso según segmentos sociales, geográficos, de edad o sexo, pero no son ni una ni dos veces las que lo he oído de boca de una mujer. Normalmente de 50 años para abajo, y con más probabilidades de oírlo cuanto más joven.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola Jonno:
He dicho y sostengo que: «la hembra no suele expresarse así.», tal quería expresar que el vocablo no es propio de la mujer, pero no quita que por mimetismo no lo puedan decir. Lo mismo ocurre con la expresión: «no me toques los cojones», es obvio que no es vocablo propio de la mujer, y no son ni una ni dos las mujeres a las que he oído semejante absurdo.
Me voy a 'echar' una cabezadita.


----------



## Jonno

Cojones sólo tenemos los hombres, pero "polvo" echamos todos. No es un uso figurado o por mimetismo.

Y lo que dijiste es que la hembra "no suele", no que sea propio o no. Y yo dije que por aquí "sí suele" 
Que sea propio o no, absurdo o no... ahí ya no me meto para no salir trasquilado


----------



## swift

Xiscomx said:


> Lo curioso de la 'cosa' es que 'echar, echarse, pegar un polvo' son términos privativos del macho, la hembra no suele expresarse así.


En *Costa Rica*, _echarse un polvo _también es una locución empleada por hombres y mujeres; en el caso de las segundas, no es por mimetismo ni nada por el estilo.


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> En *Costa Rica*, _echarse un polvo _también es una locución empleada por hombres y mujeres; en el caso de las segundas, no es por mimetismo ni nada por el estilo.



Por aquí lo mismo.

Un saludo


----------



## Xiscomx

Pues será que las que yo conozco son más recatadas y menos  descocadas que las que conocéis vosotros. Está visto que las realidades son percibidas de forma distinta en el ser humano.
Creo que sería más valiosa la opinión de las que reciben los polvos, incluídas las de la clac.​


----------



## Lurrezko

Entre los veinteañeros a los que intento educar (inútilmente), el polvo lo echan ellos y ellas. Es un simple sinónimo de follar. Un polvo es un coito, y se echa como se echa una partida de cartas o un carrera o un pulso (*echar* con el sentido de _hacer_, quiero decir).

Un saludo


----------



## ukimix

Xiscomx said:


> Pues será que las que yo conozco son más recatadas y menos  descocadas que las que conocéis vosotros. Está visto que las realidades son percibidas de forma distinta en el ser humano.
> Creo que sería más valiosa la opinión de las que reciben los polvos, incluídas las de la clac.​



Las mujeres también se echan polvos por aquí. Tenía una colega que solía explicar el mal genio de algunas de sus colegas por la falta de echarse un par de buenos polvos. Es que es parte de la buena salud mental y espiritual. 



Lurrezko said:


> Entre los veinteañeros a los que intento educar (inútilmente), el polvo lo echan ellos y ellas. Mi percepción es que la expresión, de tan común, ha perdido cualquier origen metafórico o gráfico que pudiera tener, y hoy en día es un simple sinónimo de follar.
> 
> Un saludo



¿Cuál es el origen de la expresión?


----------



## Xiscomx

Lurrezko said:


> Entre los veinteañeros a los que intento educar (inútilmente), el polvo lo echan ellos y ellas. Mi percepción es que la expresión, de tan común, ha perdido cualquier origen metafórico o gráfico que pudiera tener, y hoy en día es un simple sinónimo de follar.
> 
> Un saludo


Pues sí, compañero, veo que estás al día y actualizado a la última versión.


----------



## Lurrezko

ukimix said:


> ¿Cuál es el origen de la expresión?



El origen metafórico que primero viene a la mente es el de eyacular (el polvo sería el semen, que se echa). En mi opinión (y de ahí que modificara mi entrada anterior), quizá el polvo sea el producto de eyacular, pero hoy en día un *polvo* es un simple sinónimo de coito, y *echar* es simplemente practicar, hacer, llevar a cabo, como en muchas otras expresiones. De ahí que lo usen ellos y ellas.

Pero es sólo una opinión.

Un saludo


----------



## Xiscomx

ukimix said:


> Las mujeres también se echan polvos por aquí. Tenía una colega que solía explicar el mal genio de algunas de sus colegas por la falta de echarse un par de buenos polvos. Es que es parte de la buena salud mental y espiritual.


Ya, esto de las saludes es verdad, pero no solo referente a la mujeres, y por cierto veo que éstas siguen sin pronunciarse, por lo que hasta que se decidan no hacemos más que elucubraciones. ¿Les dará sonrojo?



Lurrezko said:


> El origen metafórico que primero viene a la mente es el de eyacular (el polvo sería el semen, que se echa). En mi opinión (y de ahí que modificara mi entrada anterior), quizá el polvo sea el producto de eyacular, pero hoy en día un *polvo* es un simple sinónimo de coito, y *echar* es simplemente practicar, hacer, llevar a cabo, como en muchas otras expresiones. De ahí que lo usen ellos y ellas.
> 
> Pero es sólo una opinión.
> 
> Un saludo


Bueno aquí los únicos que echan algo somos nosotros, ellas, las comodonas,solo reciben, por lo cual no encuentro bien que ellas se apoderen de una definición que debería ser única y exclusiva de los caballeros.


----------



## Lurrezko

Xiscomx said:


> Bueno aquí los únicos que echan algo somos nosotros, ellas, las comodonas,solo reciben, por lo cual no encuentro bien que ellas se apoderen de una definición que debería ser única y exclusiva de los caballeros.



La cuestión es que entendemos diferente el sentido de *echar*, como digo. Tú le atribuyes el sentido de expulsar, y quizá tengas razón, aunque cuando los hombres nos masturbamos también echamos lo mismo y no decimos que echamos un polvo. Yo más bien creo que el polvo no es el semen sino el coito mismo, y echar tiene el sentido coloquial de practicar, hacer algo, como se echa una partida de cartas o una carrera o cualquier otra cosa. Y eso lo pueden hacer ellos y ellas.

Un saludo


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> (me lo sacaste de la boca. Digo. No, no!)




 ¡Qué bueno volver a verte, Duvi! (Aunque estos emoticones son horribles, míralos nomás:...)


----------



## ukimix

Xiscomx said:


> Bueno aquí los únicos que echan algo somos nosotros, ellas, las comodonas,solo reciben, por lo cual no encuentro bien que ellas se apoderen de una definición que debería ser única y exclusiva de los caballeros.



Una dama podría decir: "me voy a echar este polvo encima", y pues, ... supongo que no habría objeción. Lingüística, digo.


----------



## totor

Lurrezko said:


> Un polvo es un coito


Sí señor.

Y el DRAE lo confirma (punto 6).



ukimix said:


> ¿Cuál es el origen de la expresión?


Eso sí que no lo sé, y se lo dejo a los historiadores.


Peón said:


> estos emoticones son horribles, míralos nomás:...


Absolutamente de acuerdo con vos, Peón.

Es lo que más extraño de la vieja presentación.

Esos eran verdaderamente únicos y geniales.


----------



## Jonno

El origen de las expresiones populares no suele ser fácil de encontrar. Yo he oído dos versiones:

- Que viene de cuando se esnifaba rape, y alguien decía a su pareja "¿vamos a echar un polvo?" supuestamente para esnifar tabaco ...pero acababan haciendo otras cosas  Y se acabó convirtiendo en un eufemismo.
- Que viene de la expresión religiosa "polvo eres (o 'del polvo vienes', según otros), y en polvo te convertirás". Como todos venimos del coito, se acabó relacionando este con aquel.

Puede ser cualquiera de estas o ninguna. En cualquier caso, yo nunca he asociado polvo con semen sino con coito. Y el coito se "echa" no porque se expulse nada, sino de la misma forma que "se echa un pitillo" o "se echa una partida".


----------



## totor

Jonno said:


> - Que viene de cuando se esnifaba rape, y alguien decía a su pareja "¿vamos a echar un polvo?" supuestamente para esnifar tabaco ...pero acababan haciendo otras cosas  Y se acabó convirtiendo en un eufemismo.


Si los amigos moderadores me lo permiten: se non è vero, è ben trovato.


----------



## duvija

Adoptaré la versión de Jonno y el esnife. Suena razonable, como dijo totor. 

Ahora, lamentablemente en 'un polvo', " un" no es un artículo indeterminado sino un numeral. Es que para los pobrecitos hombres 'uno' es único y necesitan recargar las pilas para 'otro'. En cambio, las damas tenemos más flexibilidad... Netamente superiores, como en todo.


----------



## ukimix

duvija said:


> Adoptaré la versión de Jonno y el esnife. Suena razonable, como dijo totor.
> 
> Ahora, lamentablemente en 'un polvo', " un" no es un artículo indeterminado sino un numeral. Es que para los pobrecitos hombres 'uno' es único y necesitan recargar las pilas para 'otro'. En cambio, las damas tenemos más flexibilidad... Netamente superiores, como en todo.



Es un problema de la especie. Las mujeres no pueden echarse dos polvos si el hombre no quiere, o no puede. Los conejos, esos sí que son superiores de verdad. 

Lo del artículo no tiene nada; es como en la expresión: "me tomé *un *buen vino". 

Otro uso: aquí a veces se dice: "Fulanito es buen polvo" o "es un buen polvo". Ejem...


----------



## totor

Eso sí que es raro.

No voy a decir que nunca escuché a menganito decir (de sí mismo): "me eché un buen polvo"…

Pero lo que nunca escuché es a zutanito decir de fulanito:


ukimix said:


> "es un buen polvo".


(A decir verdad, tampoco entiendo a cuento de qué lo dijo).


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Como ya dijo mi paisana, "echarse un polvo" sí se entendería por acá, aunque creo que como un españolismo.

En el DF tenemos una manera más malsonante de decirlo (por la alusión abierta al falo): "echarse un palo" o "echarse un palito".

Saludo.


----------



## ukimix

totor said:


> Eso sí que es raro.
> 
> No voy a decir que nunca escuché a menganito decir (de sí mismo): "me eché un buen polvo"…
> 
> Pero lo que nunca escuché es a zutanito decir de fulanito:
> 
> (A decir verdad, tampoco entiendo a cuento de qué lo dijo).



X es buen polvo = X es bueno en la cama.


----------



## totor

ukimix said:


> X es buen polvo = X es bueno en la cama.


Claro…

También, qué pregunta…

Qué otra cosa iba a significar…


----------



## duvija

Lo de que Fulanito 'es buen polvo', eso nunca lo escuché. Supongo que solamente lo puede decir una mujer (salvo homosexualidad, lo que no tiene nada de criticable). Pero nunca escuché a nadie decir eso. Preguntaré a mis selectas amistades.


----------



## ukimix

Los dos principales diarios de mi país andan como carteándose con el tema: 

_¿Qué hace al hombre un buen polvo? (El Espectador)
¿Que hace a la mujer un buen polvo? (El Tiempo)_


----------



## Aviador

totor said:


> ... Me pregunto si 'echar un polvo' es una expresión entendible en todo el mundo hispanohablante (si tal cosa es posible).


Por lo menos en Chile es una expresión muy usual en el lenguaje coloquial. Se usa tanto en la forma transitiva como en la forma pronominal. La usa todo el mundo aquí, excepto, claro, los alérgicos al polvo .


----------



## totor

Ah, alérgicos siempre hubo y habrá.


----------



## alfr82

Si me permiten, una pregunta sobre el uso correcto de la expresión.
"Te eché un polvo."
"Echamos un polvo."
¿Cuál es el uso correcto?
Es decir, ¿se usa como algo que una persona le hace a la otra (generalmente el hombre a la mujer) o como que las dos personas lo hacen juntas?
Porque hay palabras para designar el acto, y que definitivamente sí se usan como algo que una persona le hace a la otra (no voy a reproducirlas aquí).


----------



## RIU

Depende...

Si vas de chulo, la primera, si quieres repetir, la segunda.


----------



## Jonno

Eso es, depende de la actitud y de la situación, pero son correctas y se usan ambas formas. De la misma manera que el resto de expresiones que no quieres reproducir... pero yo sí haré . Estamos entre adultos y en un foro sobre el idioma. No hay que tener tapujos ni usar eufemismos si de lo que se trata es de entender bien las cosas del idioma.

Le hice el amor - Hicimos el amor.
Le eché un polvo - Echamos un polvo.
Me la/lo follé - Follamos.

No estoy de acuerdo en lo de "generalmente el hombre a la mujer". En esta sociedad en la que vivimos la mujer es tan sujeto activo como el hombre, y se puede oír tan frecuentemente (a veces incluso más frecuentemente) a una mujer decir "me lo tiré" como a un hombre "me la tiré".


----------



## totor

alfr82 said:


> "Te eché un polvo."


Y "me eché un polvo" es igual de correcta (y no significa que lo hice solo).

¡Y bienvenido al foro, alfr(edo?), en tu "debut"  !


----------



## ukimix

Jonno said:


> No estoy de acuerdo en lo de "generalmente el hombre a la mujer". En esta sociedad en la que vivimos la mujer es tan sujeto activo como el hombre, y se puede oír tan frecuentemente (a veces incluso más frecuentemente) a una mujer decir "me lo tiré" como a un hombre "me la tiré".



Al punto de que algún afortunado podría decir: "Me echaron un polvo"


----------



## RIU

ukimix said:


> Al punto de que algún afortunado podría decir: "Me echaron un polvo"



Ciencia ficción y tal... 

También está lo de "hacer un favor".


----------



## Señor K

RIU said:


> Ciencia ficción y tal...
> 
> También está lo de "*hacer un favor*".



Acá es "hacer EL favor". Si te piden eso -así, con el artículo determinado-, piénsalo muy bien. No sabes en qué líos puedes estarte metiendo...

Ahora, si empezamos a hablar de expresiones criollas para referirse a "la cochiná", uf, no terminaríamos nunca (_no pun intended_, como dirían los gringos  ).


----------

